# What filter and skimmer?



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

hey again :lol2:

Can anyone just tell me the best filter and protien skimmer to get for my (roughly) 90l (2.5 by 1 by 1.5 foot) tank?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

hodgesa said:


> hey again :lol2:
> 
> Can anyone just tell me the best filter and protien skimmer to get for my (roughly) 90l (2.5 by 1 by 1.5 foot) tank?
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


are you gonna use live rock? if you are, you don't need an actual filter, just a powerhead- the live rock will be the biological filter. as for as skimmer, for your tank i'd suggest either a red sea prizm, kent nano or v2 nano.


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> are you gonna use live rock? if you are, you don't need an actual filter, just a powerhead- the live rock will be the biological filter. as for as skimmer, for your tank i'd suggest either a red sea prizm, kent nano or v2 nano.


Yeah I was planning on using live rock - and thanks, I'll get searching for the best deals :no1:

How much live rock would I need do you think?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

hodgesa said:


> Yeah I was planning on using live rock - and thanks, I'll get searching for the best deals :no1:
> 
> How much live rock would I need do you think?


not sure on the amount- i tend to just build it up until it looks something like a reef. try for an open structure with a lot of open spaces between the rocks, so the water can flow through it.


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

With the size you have provided you will need 20-25kg of LR

as for skimmer will you be using a sump or are you looking at a hang-on?


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

Bam79 said:


> With the size you have provided you will need 20-25kg of LR
> 
> as for skimmer will you be using a sump or are you looking at a hang-on?


From what i've (just) read, a sump seems to be slightly better for reefs, but im open to any advice. This is my first marine tank, so I don't mind, whatevers best really :lol2:


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

asking so many people will only confuse you with a marine tank .. what works for one person might not work for some one els , as its a 90 litre tank i wouldnt run a skimmer just use good power heads and you want good surface movement this is where you will get you gas exchange. as for filter you could put any external filter on and change the media to phosphate remover in one chamber ( jbl phosx) then a nitrate remover (jbl bionitrate x) the other chambers you could use alfagrog or crushed live rock or filter wool ..

as for how much live rock you work on 1-2kg per 10 liters so id say around 12-14kg ish 
20-25 kg is loads
iv a 94 liter tank with 9kg

the flow rate you want in the tank is a min of 30x the water mass so id say a min of 2700lh

i hope all this helps 
all what i have put in this is from experience and setting up customers tanks and maintinace


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

hodgesa said:


> From what i've (just) read, a sump seems to be slightly better for reefs, but im open to any advice. This is my first marine tank, so I don't mind, whatevers best really :lol2:


If you've got room for a sump - sump-it! You can put all your equipment in there, out of the way, get a nice big sit-in skimmer (would 110% recommend a Bubble Magus skimmer suited to your tank size - I would recommend either way DEFINITELY using a skimmer, I can't possibly see any down sides and why you wouldn't). 

If there's room down below with the sump section one bit and have a little chaeto refugium in there too  Not difficult at all.


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree a skimmer in a sump works sweet an bubblemagnus is very good
but hang on skimmers and other nano ones tend to put micro bubbles in the tank and some times over skimming a 90 takes out good aswell as bad ..
i wouldnt skim for the first 6 weeks any how skimmers are best used in heavily fed tanks. 
in the first 6 weeks of set up there is nothing in there to skim


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

hodgesa said:


> From what i've (just) read, a sump seems to be slightly better for reefs, but im open to any advice. This is my first marine tank, so I don't mind, whatevers best really :lol2:


a sump won't be necessary in a small tank. most nano reefs don't have them.



brynnsta said:


> asking so many people will only confuse you with a marine tank .. what works for one person might not work for some one els , as its a 90 litre tank i wouldnt run a skimmer just use good power heads and you want good surface movement this is where you will get you gas exchange. as for filter you could put any external filter on and change the media to phosphate remover in one chamber ( jbl phosx) then a nitrate remover (jbl bionitrate x) the other chambers you could use alfagrog or crushed live rock or filter wool ..
> 
> as for how much live rock you work on 1-2kg per 10 liters so id say around 12-14kg ish
> 20-25 kg is loads
> ...


on the other hand, most ready-to-use nano tanks include a skimmer, & no actual filter- just a chamber which many aquarists leave empty, & just depend on the live rock & live sand for filtration. that's how i ran the last 2 tanks i ran, & how i'll run the first one of the 2 when i set it up again later.


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

most ready to use new nano tanks also come with sponge an ceramics in the chambers but i wouldnt necessary use those either


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

brynnsta said:


> most ready to use new nano tanks also come with sponge an ceramics in the chambers but i wouldnt necessary use those either


that's what i meant. i use an internal or hang-on skimmer & no filter media other than the live rock & sand.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Why would you _not_ use a sump or _not_ use a skimmer if you can? I know, I know, skimmers can take some stuff out people might think are "good", but you ever seen a spectacular marine reef tank (which needs nutrients) without a skimmer?

Seriously get a skimmer, and if you have the space, add a sump. Means you can get all your equipment out of site, and perhaps add some chaeto in there.


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

its best to put crushed live rock in those chambers but if you want to cut down water changes or perfect you water then used a nitrate an phosphate remover (these can go in thoes chambers) the jbl brand is the best as it takes nitrates down to between 0-5
and the jbl phos x takes it down to between 0-0.003 i run these and i have many friends that run this same way but i wouldnt use any normal mechanical media


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

im defo for the sump it is the best way but reef (coral) tanks dont need massive amounts of foods an those big really nice tanks have big skimmers but then have auto top up systems with dosers to replace what is taken out , in a nano there isnt that much protine any how as there usualy isnt many fish an isnt that much food going in . im not saying that skimmers are bad just not essential in smaller tanks , you can get the same effect by having good sufface movement an useing fillter wool , if you have a sump then do it but if not i wouldnt bother


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

brynnsta said:


> asking so many people will only confuse you with a marine tank ..


Yeah it is a bit confusing :blush: but it is showing me how many ways i can do it, so ive just gotta find the right way for me :no1:

Thanks for all the replies guys :notworthy:


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

if you really want to buy one come to my shop,, angel aquatics selly oak 
i sell nano skimmers all the time why would i not recomend not to have one if it was nessisary


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

brynnsta said:


> if you really want to buy one come to my shop,, angel aquatics selly oak
> i sell nano skimmers all the time why would i not recomend not to have one if it was nessisary


I think you're a bit far - I'm in Surrey :lol2:


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

aha that is a bit far .. there is a good saying in marine .. your keeping water not fish or coral.. ifthe water is good then the live stock will live and grow.
you can see pics of my shop if you look on the web site lol give you an idea like. 
but if you can find some one who knows what there doing down there then stick to them as there is many ways of keeping marine you only need one


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Why would you _not_ use a sump or _not_ use a skimmer if you can? I know, I know, skimmers can take some stuff out people might think are "good", but you ever seen a spectacular marine reef tank (which needs nutrients) without a skimmer?
> 
> Seriously get a skimmer, and if you have the space, add a sump. Means you can get all your equipment out of site, and perhaps add some chaeto in there.





brynnsta said:


> its best to put crushed live rock in those chambers but if you want to cut down water changes or perfect you water then used a nitrate an phosphate remover (these can go in thoes chambers) the jbl brand is the best as it takes nitrates down to between 0-5
> and the jbl phos x takes it down to between 0-0.003 i run these and i have many friends that run this same way but i wouldnt use any normal mechanical media


the tank i'm about to set up doesn't even have any filter chambers!:gasp: it has a built in sump that takes up the back 4'' of the tank, with a cut-out weir in the top right corner of the tank's back, so the water flows into the sump, & back into the tank via a powerhead with a return pipe. the whole tank is a 14'' cube, including the partitioned sump section. 4'' of live sand goes in the sump, as does the skimmer (bought separately), heater, & internal filter if i use one (for phosphate/nitrate removers). i'll put a drip tray on top to stop fish/crustaceans jumping out, & a tmc hd500 mini led light clipped onto the side. i ran this tank a few years ago- got it from stm, it's one their own designs. i used 3 fluorescent tubes at the time- the led is a new idea for it.


----------



## burnseyenknight (Oct 6, 2011)

you dont need to put any live rock in the chambers if you've go enough live rock in your tank.i would go for rowa phos and carbon. a sump is good idea as you can hide everything away and hang on protein skimmers are not very gud.if you can afford it i would try and stick to d-d products.just BM opinion


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

90L

I thought I read 190L :devil:

Around 9ish as stated :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

burnseyenknight said:


> you dont need to put any live rock in the chambers if you've go enough live rock in your tank.i would go for rowa phos and carbon. a sump is good idea as you can hide everything away and hang on protein skimmers are not very gud.if you can afford it i would try and stick to d-d products.just BM opinion


i've got a prizm hang on skimmer & i disagree that it's not very good- it's excellen.


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

the built in sump is what i ment by chambers sorry :/


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

d-d redsea and jbl are some of the best brands


----------



## brynnsta (Apr 19, 2010)

rowaphos and carbon is very good to use  change the carbon at the end of each month


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

Ima try and take on as much advice as I can lol, bit of an overload at the moment :lol2:

I'll do some more research, and then post back on here what I plan to do.. then you guys can just tell me whether it's right : victory:

Thanks


----------



## burnseyenknight (Oct 6, 2011)

hodgesa said:


> Ima try and take on as much advice as I can lol, bit of an overload at the moment :lol2:
> 
> I'll do some more research, and then post back on here what I plan to do.. then you guys can just tell me whether it's right : victory:
> 
> Thanks


 
good to hear that your doing your research.if you dont skimp out on the stuff that you need there a lot less chance your going to kill things off.as long as ytou look after your water it will run fine.


----------

